# Alan's CO2 System Builds



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

Below are some of the systems I'm currently building or built. I will post pictures and share it with you guys as I progress.

This is a new Air Products regulator. The misted brass finish from the factory doesn't look attractive at all. Let's see what I can do to make it look sexy.









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

Brasso makes it looks shiny.

















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice. Does Brasso polish to brass i.e. it's abrasive or does it simply remove natural oxidation?


----------



## bkkebi (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice start, what are you planning to add as a needle valve? Hoke metering brass would be nice, or perhaps Ideal valve with the VH in brass, that would be [email protected]


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm not seeing the pictures? :/


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

They're posted/hosted via tapatalk.com. If you're at work or school, you may be behind a firewall that blocks them.

Try the actually urls and see if they come up:
http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/05/01/y3e3abu7.jpg

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/05/01/da5aqabu.jpg

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/05/01/eseqy2yz.jpg


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I see it now. the wonders of brasso... haha


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

AaronT said:


> Nice. Does Brasso polish to brass i.e. it's abrasive or does it simply remove natural oxidation?


I think it does both.



bkkebi said:


> Nice start, what are you planning to add as a needle valve? Hoke metering brass would be nice, or perhaps Ideal valve with the VH in brass, that would be [email protected]


I'm thinking of the Hoke brass needle valve but a brass angle 22 series would be very desirable.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bkkebi (Apr 25, 2014)

alanle said:


> I think it does both.
> 
> I'm thinking of the Hoke brass needle valve but a brass angle 22 series would be very desirable.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


You have have the brass angle 22 series? Nice, that would be sweet set-up man. Those are rare.


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

bkkebi said:


> You have have the brass angle 22 series? Nice, that would be sweet set-up man. Those are rare.


No

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Apr 25, 2014)

How the hell you get it so shinny? What your procedure for brasso like? You got a before and after picture of a chrome regulator?


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

It doesn't work as good on chrome. It works great on brass and ss. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettatail (Jan 14, 2009)

Damn, after looking at the pictures of mirror shine brass, I need to get a polish wheel.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Apr 25, 2014)

What a good way to polish chrome brass then?


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

Manpower! Or you can buy those polisher heads that can attach to a power drill.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

This is a system I built a while ago. I also used brasso.










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettatail (Jan 14, 2009)

FlyingHellFish said:


> What a good way to polish chrome brass then?


Use ketchup and regular dish scrab pad, it will be really shinny.
If you want the mirror shinny, need 2000 grits sandpaper or brown/white polishing compound with cloth. A polishing wheel with compounds, save a lot of work.
I need a bigger polish wheel for the dremel...


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

Bettatail said:


> Use ketchup and regular dish scrab pad, it will be really shinny.
> If you want the mirror shinny, need 2000 grits sandpaper or brown/white polishing compound with cloth. A polishing wheel with compounds, save a lot of work.
> I need a bigger polish wheel for the dremel...


You made me want to go grab a burger now.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

I sorted out the parts earlier to put together this Matheson system. My Swagelok reg donated its 22 series.









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

Just realized I missed one part in the picture. Can you tell what part it is?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

alanle said:


> Just realized I missed one part in the picture. Can you tell what part it is?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


1/4 nipple, npt x tube adapter (it looks like you have a 1/8 street elbow?) unless its a 1/8 npt x 1/4 tube then youd be missing a short length of 1/4 of SS tube.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

neilshieh said:


> 1/4 nipple, npt x tube adapter (it looks like you have a 1/8 street elbow?) unless its a 1/8 npt x 1/4 tube then youd be missing a short length of 1/4 of SS tube.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup you are right 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

The Matheson system is finally alive. It took me about 2 hours to assemble. It's one of those nights that you either rolled too much Teflon or not enough.


































Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Very nice Alan. That massive needle valve goes well with the massive Matheson.


----------



## Charlie 1 (Aug 24, 2007)

AaronT said:


> Very nice Alan. That massive needle valve goes well with the massive Matheson.


Aaron that is a man`s regulator


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Apr 25, 2014)

The chrome brass version of that Matheson comes with 2.5 inch gauges.

PS - Beautiful Matheson build Alan, very nice indeed!


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

The angle of the picture makes it look big. The handle is about the same size as the h3.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

This is my old sgt500

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

